# My Whatsit #2



## jmandell (Nov 6, 2012)

A little harder than a cookie (I think):



Maybe this will stump you Sparky!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like glitter wrapping paper lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 6, 2012)

I got two guesses, stained glass or annealed metal on say .. a heat sync?


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 6, 2012)

The color looks like that of a DVD-R, but the surface does not...  Too rough for that


----------



## jmandell (Nov 7, 2012)

NOPE, NOPE, NOPE 

Hint Time!

It's a naturally occuring metal


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 7, 2012)

A quarts rock or something in that nature?


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

Silver jewelry of some sort? I'm guessing necklace?


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 8, 2012)

Could be a crystal of some sort...  That makes more sense than my previous guess!


----------



## jmandell (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, technically it is a crystal, but that won't cut it.  

Hints: 
It is naturally occurring metal
It is a crystal grow in a Laboratory
It is a on the periodic table of the elements
It is used in a popular medicine.
83

If no one gets in 2 days, I will reveal the answer


----------



## tomso (Nov 8, 2012)

Lithium


----------



## sm4him (Nov 8, 2012)

tomso said:


> Lithium



:thumbsup: Ding, Ding, Ding!!


----------



## jmandell (Nov 8, 2012)

tomso said:


> Lithium


NOPE.  Very close though.  In case you didn't notice I am coming up on my 83rd post "*HINT HINT"*


----------



## thetrue (Nov 8, 2012)

Bismuth?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Bismuth


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2012)

Extra credit....found in Pepto-Bismol.


----------



## jmandell (Nov 8, 2012)

And we have winner!  Got this a few years ago and I forgot about for a while and thought it would make a good macro shot:



Very good on the Pepto-Bismol
You can even extract the metal from Pepto:http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2012-07/gray-matter-extracting-bismuth-pepto-bismol-tablets


----------



## thetrue (Nov 8, 2012)

I was going to say that too, I didn't want to sound like a smart ass


----------



## thetrue (Nov 8, 2012)

Wooooooo what's my prize???? Do I get Sparkys macro setup? Lol that's an interesting picture though


----------



## kathyt (Nov 8, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Wooooooo what's my prize???? Do I get Sparkys macro setup? Lol that's an interesting picture though



The last one I guessed right from Sparky, he told me I won a date with him.  So, I guess you win a date with Jmandell. Congrats!  Taco Bell or Wendys?


----------



## thetrue (Nov 8, 2012)

I like the cheesy cheddar burger so Wendy's it is


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 8, 2012)

I am going to tray groing some bismuth crystals...  Looks like a fun project (that is, if I can manage to find some bismuth here in CR).


----------

